
Show HN: Featureflags.io – microsite for feature flag best practices, libraries - justinucd
https://featureflags.io
======
justinucd
I'm Justin and I work at LaunchDarkly. We built this microsite to collect
content on feature flagging best practices and put it into one place. We also
have suggestions for feature flag implementation, SDKs, open-source libraries.
Whether you are looking to build from an open source library or buy a
solution, it is important to understand the fundamentals of feature flag-
driven development. We're also looking for any feedback about other best
practices/guides/tutorials around feature flagging that we can include in the
future. We welcome contributions to the microsite on GitHub:
[https://github.com/launchdarkly/featureflags](https://github.com/launchdarkly/featureflags).

Feature flagging/toggling is a method by which developers wrap a new feature
in a conditional to gain more control over its release. By wrapping a feature
with a toggle, it’s possible to isolate its effect on the system and to turn
that toggle on or off independent from a deployment. This effectively
separates feature rollout from code deployment. Feature toggling is a core
component of continuous delivery that empowers software organizations to
release quickly and reliably.

